# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  help ΓΙΑ ΒΥΡΩΝΑ

## nikosrita

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΥΠΑΝΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΡΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΩ ΣΤΑ 2,4 Η ΣΤΑ 5 GHZ
EYΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞ ΑΡΧΗΣ....

----------


## acoul

Πρώτα μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία, είναι σα να φωνάζεις. Ο φεουδάρχης της περιοχής σου είναι ο JB172, στείλε του ένα σχετικό pm. Τέλος στο στίγμα του κόμβου σου στο WiND δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## jamesbond

> Πρώτα μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία, είναι σα να φωνάζεις. Ο φεουδάρχης της περιοχής σου είναι ο JB172, στείλε του ένα σχετικό pm. Τέλος στο στίγμα του κόμβου σου στο WiND δεν υπάρχει.


O ΦΕΟΥΔΑΡΧΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΡΩΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ!

----------


## acoul

> O ΦΕΟΥΔΑΡΧΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΡΩΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ!


προυβ ιτ! φεουδάρχης χωρίς πανοραμική και ... τσιπούρα δεν πάνε !! σόου μη δε ίνφραστράξουρ !!

----------


## JB172

Εγώ είμαι ένα ταπεινός και τίμιος κομβούχος.  ::

----------


## giorgos92

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΥΠΑΝΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΡΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΩ ΣΤΑ 2,4 Η ΣΤΑ 5 GHZ
> EYΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞ ΑΡΧΗΣ....


Καταρχήν το WiND είναι ένας απο τους καλύτερούς φίλους σου. Εκεί θα δείς ποιοί είναι κοντά σου. Βάλε και το δικό σου στίγμα να σε βλέπουνε και οι άλλοι  ::  
Ο δεύτερος ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΣ σου φίλος  ::  είναι το πλαίσιο πάνω-δεξιά της αναζήτησης.
Υπάρχουν δύο τύποι σύνδεσης στο δίκτυο:

1) Client
2) Backbone

Ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις σου δηλαδή κατα πόσο θές να πάρεις ή να δώσεις.

Client γίνεσαι άν δεν θές κάτι ιδιαίτερο εκτός απο απλό σερφάρισμα/ download καθώς χρησιμοποιείται το 802.11b που είναι στα 2.4 GHz και έχει ταχύτητες έως 5 MBit (~640 Kbyte)
Backbone γίνεσαι όταν θές να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και ίσως νοιάζεσαι και λίγο για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. Είναι στα 5GHz και έχει ταχύτητες μέχρι 30-40 Mbit

Μπορείς να ψάξεις και να τα δείς όλα πιό αναλυτικά στο φόρουμ.
Επίσης το Plug Me In θα σε βοηθήσει στα πρώτα σου βήματα.

Καλά Λινκς !

----------


## d3X7eR`

> Εγώ είμαι ένα ταπεινός και τίμιος κομβούχος.



Να μην το υπερηφανευομαι αλλα ο φεουδαρχης ειμαι εγω....Ποιός έχει 7 πιατα στην ταρατσα και δουλευει το ενα μονο και ως client? (και ειναι και πανω σε λινουξ) χαχαχαα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Εγώ είμαι ένα ταπεινός και τίμιος κομβούχος. 
> 
> 
> 
> Να μην το υπερηφανευομαι αλλα ο φεουδαρχης ειμαι εγω....Ποιός έχει 7 πιατα στην ταρατσα και δουλευει το ενα μονο και ως client? (και ειναι και πανω σε λινουξ) χαχαχαα


Εσύ κοίτα να διαβάζεις εκεί που είσαι και άσε τις πιατέλες και τα φέουδα!
Οταν θα έρθεις, ετοιμάσου να σηκώσεις 2-3 ορόφους για να έχεις καλύτερη οπτική.  :: 

Eτοιμάζεται και κάποιος γνωστός γείτονας. Αν βλέπεστε, το link θα είναι παιχνιδάκι.

Οπως λέει και ο Acoul: "Είναι πολλά τα Megabit"

----------


## JB172

> Backbone γίνεσαι όταν θές να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και ίσως νοιάζεσαι και λίγο για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. Είναι στα 5GHz και έχει ταχύτητες μέχρι 30-40 Mbit


Ανάλογα τον εξοπλισμό, μπορεί να πιάσει και παραπάνω από 30-40 Mbit. (εκτός αν εννοούσες per if).
Επίσης για BB κόμβος, ο εξοπλισμός του θα ρουτάρει 24/7/365. Η λάμπα θα καίει δηλαδή ολημερίς & ολονυχτίς.

----------


## nikosrita

ευχαριστω κατ αρχην τουσ παντεσ για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες και να συνεχισω... backbone ελω να παιξω και ο κοντνοτεροσ μου κομβοσ απ οτι ειδα ειναι καποιοσ stefos μολισ 2 τετραγωνα μακρια μου πωσ ομω θα δω αν εχω οπτικη? απο κει και μετα εγω επιδη τωρα μετακομοισα καλα καλα δεν ξερω την περιχη....

----------


## JB172

Καταρχήν, ανέβα στην ταράτσα σου, βγάλε φωτογραφίες και ανέβασέ τες στη wind, για να δούμε τι οπτική έχεις.

Ο stefos #8442 είναι client και δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς πάνω του, εκτός και αν γίνει κόμβος με Access Point.

Το σωστό node-id σου στη wind ποιό είναι?

----------


## nikosrita

σε αυτο αντιμετωπιζω ενα μικρο προβλημα... πωσ φτιαχνω το στιγμα μου σto wind? access point εχω σχετικα μακρια τον ditz. θα πιασω καθολου σημα η ειμαι πολυ μακρια?

----------


## JB172

> σε αυτο αντιμετωπιζω ενα μικρο προβλημα... πωσ φτιαχνω το στιγμα μου σto wind? access point εχω σχετικα μακρια τον ditz. θα πιασω καθολου σημα η ειμαι πολυ μακρια?


Θα κάνεις εγγραφή στη wind πρώτα.
Μετά θα κάνεις login στη wind και θα φτιάξεις το στίγμα του μελλοντικού κόμβου σου.
Κατόπιν θα ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου στη wind.

Ο DiTz δεν έχει AP. Είναι ανενεργό.
Μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο δικό μου AP ή στου climber #2523, αν ξαναλέω αν, έχεις οπτική επαφή και φυσικά αν scanάρεις το AP.

Με τι εξοπλισμό θα συνδεθείς?

----------


## nikosrita

για να φτιαξω στιγμα μου ζηταει γεογραφικο πλατοσ και μηκος και σ αυτο κολαω.... απο εξοπλισω εχω μια grid 21bd giα 2,4ghz κια τωρα θελω να παρω αλλο εξοπλισμο γα 5 ghz εκτοσ και αν δεν μου χρειαζεται.... αν εχει καποιοσ καμια προταση για εξοπλισμο και τι να παρω θα χαρω να την ακουσω....

----------


## nikosrita

για κομβο τα καταφερα τελικα... τοση ωρα και δεν εβλεπα ποσο απλο ηταν... ο κομβοσ λοιπον που εφτιαξα ειναι ο Ν&R.... αξακολουθω ομως να χρειαζομαι βοηθεια για να συνδεθω...

----------


## JB172

> backbone ελω να παιξω


Για Backbone θα χρειαστείς εξοπλισμό που θα δουλεύει στο φάσμα των 5Ghz.

Η κεραία που έχεις, κάνει-δεν κάνει για σύνδεση ως client. Εξαρτάται από τη μάρκα και το μοντέλο.
Τι μάρκα και μοντέλο είναι η κεραία?

Τι άλλο εξοπλισμό έχεις?

Βάλε και το σωστό node-id που πήρες από τη wind, στο profil σου στο forum.

----------


## nikosrita

τωρα ειμαι στη φαση που θελω να αγορασω εξοπλισμο... οποτε χρειαζομαι μια προταση γιαυτο.... α, μια ερωτηση αν ξερει κανεισ? μπορω να κανω οποιοδηποτε πιατο να παιζει στα 2,4 ghz και αν ναι πωσ... η κεραια μου ειναι grid alla δεν θυμαμαι την μαρκα. μεχρι τωρα παντωμε εχει βγαλει ασπροπροσωπο....

----------


## JB172

Δες εδώ για να πάρεις μία ιδέα: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36758&p=502294&hilit=%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%B1+%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%AE+%CE%B2%CE%BF%CE%AE%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1#p502294

----------


## nikosrita

αν βαλω feeder για 5 ghz σε ενα πιατο που ηδη εχω ενοσ μετρου θα παιξει?

----------


## JB172

> αν βαλω feeder για 5 ghz σε ενα πιατο που ηδη εχω ενοσ μετρου θα παιξει?


Ναι. Αρκεί να έχεις και ασύρματη κάρτα που θα δουλεύει στους 5GHz.

Κάτι ακόμα. Στους 5 GHz είναι το backbone του AWMN. Δεν συνδεόμαστε ως client.
Αυτό τι θα πεί? Οτι θα πρέπει να έχεις ένα ακόμα link στους 5GHz ή να έχεις 1 link στους 5 GHz και ένα AP στους 2.4 GHz (σε 802.11b) για να συνδέονται clients.

Το AP που σου πρότεινα και παραπάνω: http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=260 δεν κάνει για τους 5 GHz.

----------


## nikosrita

ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ... ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ AWMN στο ιντερνετ να κανω sharing γενικοτερα να μπω στη κοινοτητα . θελω να μοιρασω κι εγω αρκετα δεδομενα και συντομα να σηκωσω ενα file server. αλλα με ενδιαφερει να κατεβαζω και εγω...

----------


## papashark

Αγαπητέ νεαρέ,

Είσαι ένας από τους πολλούς που έρχονται και ρωτάνε για να συνδεθούν στο awmn αλλά τελικά δεν συνδέονται ποτέ.

Ο λόγος ?

Μα πολύ απλά ότι δεν είμαστε αυτό που θέλουν.

Τι δεν είμαστε ?

Δεν είμαστε ISP, δεν παρέχουμε ίντερνετ.


Εδώ ο κόσμος που έρχετε, έρχετε για να δώσει, και όχι για να πάρει.

Να δώσει υπηρεσίες, να στήσει servers, να βγάλει λινκ, κλπ κλπ κλπ...


Οπότε λυπάμαι, εάν έρχεσε για να συνδέεσε στο internet μέσω του awmn, θα σε στεναχωρήσω, δεν θα τα καταφέρεις. Δεν υπάρχει τσάμπα ίντερνετ στο awmn.

Και αυτό πολύ απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει τσάμπα ίντερνετ γενικότερα. Αυτό που υπάρχει από διασύνδεση στο Internet μέσω του awmn, είναι λίγο σερφάρισμα και αυτό μέσω Proxy, καθώς και κανα msn, χωρίς ανταλλαγές αρχείων.

Βλέπεις την κάθε dsl που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης στο awmn, την πληρώνει, και δεν πρόκειτε να την μοιράσει σε κάποιον που ήρθε απλά για το τσάμπα. Μπορεί να δώσει στα φιλαράκια του, μπορεί να δώσει και σε λίγο παραπάνω κόσμο μόνο με web proxy, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρόκειτε να αφήσει να του σκίσει την γραμμή ο κάθε άσχετος που ήρθε για να κατεβάσει...

Οπότε προσωπική συμβουλή είναι, ξέχνα το awmn, πάρε μια dsl, προτίμησε ένα πακέτο από κάποιον ενναλακτικό όπου θα γλυτώσεις το πάγιο του πΟΤΕ, οπότε θα σου έρθει και φθηνότερα η adsl από ότι να συνδεθείς στο awmn, όπου και ίντερνετ δεν θα έχεις....

Να ξέρεις ότι για να συνδεθείς ως απλός πελάτης (σύνδεση πολλών επάνω σε ένα Αccesss Point), θα χαλάσεις περί τα 150-200€ και θα έχεις ταχύτητες 1 άντε 2 MBit, και ίσως κάποιες φορές μέχρι 3-4 άν δεν τραβάνε πολύ οι άλλοι χρήστες.

Αν θελήσεις να γίνεις κόμβος, θα χαλάσεις τουλάχιστον 500€, για να έχεις ταχύτητες στα 20mbit όπου και αυτές θα τις μοιράζεσε με άλλους που περνάνε από τον κόμβο σου

Μια adsl από εναλακτικό θα σου δώσει άφθονο κατέβασμα (πάνω από 10Mbit), και φυσικά όπως προανέφερα, θα σου κοστίσει φθηνότερα.

Αν θες awmn, ξεχνάς όλα αυτά που έχεις γράψει για ιντερνετ, και έρχεσε με σκοπό να χαλάσεις λεφτά σε ένα χόμπυ.

----------


## nikosrita

δεν διαφωνω καθολου με ολα οσα προανεφερες... ηδη περιμενω κι εγω dsl δεν ειμαι του τζμπα... ο λογοσ που θελω να μπω στο awmn ειναι η ανταλαγη αρχειων γιαυτο και θελω να στησω κι εγω server. απο κει και περα το βλεπω οντωσ σαν χομπυ οπωσ εχω κανει και τα δορυφορικα πλεον. το να μπαινω μεσα το ξερω οτι δεν θα εχω ταχυτητα μεσω awmn. οσο να ναι και οι αποσταση και οι χρηστες σπιβαρυνουν τον κομβο...

----------


## nikosrita

ανταλαγεσ αρχειων γενικοτερα δεν γινονται μεσω awmn?

----------


## giorgos92

Βεβαίαως και μάλιστα με πολλούς τρόπους: είτε ftp είτε smb (νομίζω) είτε torrents είτε e-mule κλπ.
Αλλά σημασία δεν έχει μόνο το κατέβασμα! Το AWMN  προσφέρει πολλές υπηρεσίες απο αυτές που χρησιμοποιούμε στο Internet. Όπως: streaming music/video, e-mail servers και πάνω απο όλα αποκτάς εμπειρίες γνώση...

----------


## Neuro

Το AWMN είναι κατά μια έννοια μια μικρογραφία του Internet με μια μεγάλη διαφορά όμως. Ενώ στο Internet έχουμε περισσότερο το στοιχείο του consuming, στο AWMN έχουμε έντονο το στοιχείο του producing. Υπηρεσίες, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές στο δίκτυο και το file transfer είναι μία από αυτές. Υπάρχει υπηρεσία για voip τηλεφωνία, ώστε να επικοινωνούμε μεταξύ μας, on-line game servers, ftp και web servers με όλο το open και free software (π.χ. Linux) που υπάρχει στο Internet και ένα σωρό ακόμα πράγματα. Όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες στηρίζονται από τα μέλη του δικτύου. Οπότε είναι άδικο και μειωτικό να θεωρείς το AWMN σαν ένα γρήγορο file sharing. Πρότασή μου είναι, αν σου αρέσει η κοινότητά μας και θέλεις να γίνεις και εσύ κομμάτι της, σε συνεργασία με παιδιά της περιοχής σου να ξεκινήσεις σαν client και μετά βλέπεις αν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## d3X7eR`

> Το AWMN είναι κατά μια έννοια μια μικρογραφία του Internet με μια μεγάλη διαφορά όμως. Ενώ στο Internet έχουμε περισσότερο το στοιχείο του consuming, στο AWMN έχουμε έντονο το στοιχείο του producing. Υπηρεσίες, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές στο δίκτυο και το file transfer είναι μία από αυτές. Υπάρχει υπηρεσία για voip τηλεφωνία, ώστε να επικοινωνούμε μεταξύ μας, on-line game servers, ftp και web servers με όλο το open και free software (π.χ. Linux) που υπάρχει στο Internet και ένα σωρό ακόμα πράγματα. Όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες στηρίζονται από τα μέλη του δικτύου. Οπότε είναι άδικο και μειωτικό να θεωρείς το AWMN σαν ένα γρήγορο file sharing. Πρότασή μου είναι, αν σου αρέσει η κοινότητά μας και θέλεις να γίνεις και εσύ κομμάτι της, σε συνεργασία με παιδιά της περιοχής σου να ξεκινήσεις σαν client και μετά βλέπεις αν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις.



++  ::

----------


## panxan

> ... σε συνεργασία με παιδιά της περιοχής σου να ξεκινήσεις σαν client και μετά βλέπεις αν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις.


Για ποιόν χτυπάει η καμπάνα  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> ... σε συνεργασία με παιδιά της περιοχής σου να ξεκινήσεις σαν client και μετά βλέπεις αν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις.
> 
> 
> Για ποιόν χτυπάει η καμπάνα


ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ !!!  ::

----------


## panxan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panxan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> ...


Άστα αυτά Γιαννάκο και πήγαινε να βοηθήσεις το παιδί.  ::  
Εγώ τρέχω με άλλον πελάτη
Στην γειτονιά σου θα έρθω πάντως για πιατάκι αλλά μέχρι εκεί

----------


## JB172

Ευχαρίστως. Μόλις πάρω άδεια.

----------


## nikosrita

αν ισχυει παντωσ αυτο περι βοηθειασ θα χαρω πολυ.... κι αν θελει κανεισ να κανει host οτιδηποτε αφου συνδεθω μπορει ελευθερα αφου απο τριτη θα εχω 4ΤΒ σε server...

----------


## JB172

Εννοείτε πως ισχύει η προσφορά για βοήθεια. Χρόνο να δω που θα βρούμε.

----------


## acoul

τους πελάτες με τα μαστίγια !! BB χρειαζόμαστε, όχι λίτσιννγκ !!

----------


## JB172

> τους πελάτες με τα μαστίγια !! BB χρειαζόμαστε, όχι λίτσιννγκ !!


Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε βρε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε.  ::  

Ας δούμε πρώτα τι οπτική έχει από ταράτσα, και όλο και κάτι έχω στα υπόψην αν θέλει να γίνει BB  ::  

@nikosrita
Για τράβηξε τίποτα καλές φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου για να δούμε τι βλέπεις.
Σήκωσές τες και στη wind στον κόμβο σου: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14945
360 μοίρες να είναι, έτσι?

----------


## nikolas_350

[fun mode on] Δεν ξέρω από φέουδα , γεννήθηκα κολίγος. [/fun mode on]

Τελευταία όλο το γυροφέρνω για ένα link με Βύρωνα και όλο δεν μου κάθετε.
Για κάνε κατάσταση, δες και τι θές να κάνεις και εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## senius

Πάντως βρε παίδες, ..... όταν αποφασίσετε και καταλήξετε ποιος είναι ο the best εκεί, αν θέλετε φωνάξτε τα *commando* του κεραιοσυστήματος να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε και με σας.
 ::

----------


## nikosrita

απο ταρατσα λοιπον 360 μοιρεσ δεν εχω οπτικη γιατι ειναι χαμηλο το τιριο μου και δεν πολυβλεπω νοτο... για να βαλω το δορυφορικο δυλαδη μου εβγαλε την πιστη..... με access point ποσα μετρα καλωδιο μπορω να τραβηξω μαζι με poe?

----------


## nektariosko

> [fun mode on] Δεν ξέρω από φέουδα , γεννήθηκα κολίγος. [/fun mode on]
> 
> Τελευταία όλο το γυροφέρνω για ένα link με Βύρωνα και όλο δεν μου κάθετε.
> Για κάνε κατάσταση, δες και τι θές να κάνεις και εδώ είμαστε.


 soy exw me ton raditz ean thelwis tsekareto

----------


## nikolas_350

> σου έχω με τον raditz εάν θέλεις τσεκαρετο


Aπό την πανοραμική σας δεν βλέπω να έχουμε επαφή, έχετε κάποια χαμηλά κτίρια μπροστά σας.
Το πιο εύκολα για εμένα πάντως είναι να σας γυρίσω ένα πάνελ σε ότι μπάντα θες.

----------


## d3X7eR`

24 μαίου επισρέφω και ετοιμαζω κατασκευή ιστού 13 μετρα για να περασω ολες τις πολυκατοικιες απο πανω  ::   ::   ::  Οπότε θα γίνουν και αρκετά λινκ επιτέλους!

----------

